# Haku Replaced Asher!



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, Haku looks great. So glad you had a good time showing him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You could be a pro handler! Congratulations on Haku’s ribbon. All that grooming for the same 10 points is SO unfair to poodles.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good on you . It's great to have experience with more than one breed. You've started with the toughest overall imho, so to think a Pom is easier coat-wise is very interesting! We've a Pom breeder in NorCal who interests me a good deal.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mysticrealm that is so cool! Very well done! I agree with you, before getting Luna I had had very limited showing with papillons. I was absolutely shell shocked by the difference in grooming time and work that poodles take for the AKC/ckc ring. As Mfmst said it just doesn’t seem fair how much more work goes into those same points.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
So far I've show 
Standard Poodle (duh)
Pom (two days)
Saint Bernard (got most of the points to her championship)
Old English Sheep dog (one day, did not do the grooming)
Havanese (one day, didn't do grooming)
Duck Toller (One day, only in sweeps)

I may try Asher out at some point in the HCC in the ring, but we'll see.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

How cool! Sounds like it was fun.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats! And love the name!  My youngest show pup is reg'd as "Spirited Away."


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It _is _nice to have at least one show dog that does not require hours of grooming!


We used to have whippets along with the standard poodles. While there is a tiny bit of grooming needed for a whippet (trim any ragged hairs under tail or on britches and chalk white on the legs), it's nothing compared to a standard!


Haku looks delightful - glad you took him in!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

If I didn't want another standard, and I didn't have 2 other dogs, I'd consider getting another breed to show, but I'd run out of space and money.


----------



## Zara (Jul 4, 2018)

I LOOOOVVVEEEE your HAKU !!!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

THanks guys.



CharismaticMillie said:


> Congrats! And love the name!  My youngest show pup is reg'd as "Spirited Away."


Everyone's always like "Haku? What's a Haku?"


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congratulations!! I love Pomeranians! They are the best cuddlers! I wish my Pom had hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

That’s so cool. The showing world seems very interesting. It’s neat you have shown so many different breeds
Looks like Haku enjoyed it!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------

